

Video: Don Syme - Intro to F# - Stasyan
http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/C9-Lectures-Dr-Don-Syme-Introduction-to-F-1-of-3/

======
giu
The C9 Lectures are awesome. I personally liked the C9 Lectures from Dr. Erik
Meijer about Functional Programming Fundamentals. He uses Haskell to guide you
through the fundamentals, so it's also a chance to have a look at the language
itself (The lecture's based on the book _Programming in Haskell_ ,
<http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~gmh/book.html>). There are 13 parts, and you can
start with the lecture by watching the first part here:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-
Eri...](http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-
Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-1/)

On a sidenote: the enthusiasm Dr. Meijer spreads during the whole lectures is
somehow contagious; he's done a very good job with these lectures IMHO.

------
robryan
What's the general opinion on F#?

From my limited knowledge it seems to be taking the good concepts from more
obscure or academic functional languages and making them easier to implement
with the help of the existing .NET infrastructure.

~~~
logicalmind
For all intents and purposes, it is OCaml on .NET. I currently work in a .NET
shop and it has made functional programming a real possibility when using the
.NET stack. Combine that with the functional capabilities of C# and you have a
real possibility of at least some of the features of functional languages
becoming mainstream. I am hopeful.

~~~
robryan
Hopefully, from my personal experience when I was interning in a .NET shop I
first heard of F#. Didn't ask them at the time but it seemed like even just
making a choice between VB and C# on most projects wasn't an option. Wonder
now if they would allow F# for project.

~~~
logicalmind
My experience is the same, but you have to think that F# would be a
possibility much more so than Lisp/Haskell/Erlang/etc. would be.

------
alrex021
mac + chrome + silverlight == fail "can't watch the video, no silverlight
support"

~~~
dododo
linux + firefox + no silverlight = redirect to:
[http://ecn.channel9.msdn.com/o9/ch9/4/5/0/2/1/5/C9LecturesDo...](http://ecn.channel9.msdn.com/o9/ch9/4/5/0/2/1/5/C9LecturesDonSymeFSharpP1_ch9.mp4)

~~~
brianto2010
Just noticed: there is a "media download" option towards the bottom right of
the video.

------
sigzero
I really don't need yet another language to program on Windows.

~~~
icco
Especially one as painful and buggy as f#.

~~~
dschobel
Care to substantiate that statement?

~~~
icco
Not really. I developed in it for about three months for a financial company,
and compared to all of the other ML derivatives I have used (SML/NJ and OCaml)
I found it frustrating to program in and some of the libraries to be broken
and/or fragile. But what it really comes down to is that it is one of the few
languages that was truly painful and boring to code in.

